# Filmträger mit Schimmel



## grauhaar (3. März 2003)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit lange gelagerten Filmen (Negative, Dias)?

Ich bin dabei 25 bis 30 Jahre alte ORWO- NC bzw. UT Filme einzuscannen. Verschiedene Exemplare haben Schimmelbefall auf der Schichtseite. Die Negative wurde alle unter gleichen Bedingungen, vorwiegend in 6er-Streifen, bzw. Diarahmen (auch ohne Glas)gelagert.

Gibt es ein Mittel, den Schimmel wegzubekommen und dabei das Bild zu retten ? Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. März 2003)

Hi,

hab zwar (glücklicherweise) keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Schimmel, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?

http://www.hama.de/hama/servlets/Ka...38&secondChoice=0&js=1&dhtml=1&ww=1020&wh=640

Aber immer dran denken: Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## grauhaar (5. März 2003)

Danke für den Tipp,
es ist eigentümlicherweise nur ein Teil der Streifen  befallen und auch im den Streifen sind manchmal nur einige Bilder betroffen.
Ich werde mal sehen ob Hama weiter  weiß.

Auf Anhieb habe ich dort nichts gefunden

Ist übrigens ein Super Forum, macht weiter so


----------

